# Warriors on Water Skiff



## hudsonandmallorie1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Excited to report my build will begin very soon. I went with Skull Island Skiffs due to their comittment and obession to quality and detail. This skiff will be used in our Warriors on Water organization, which takes veterns and their companion out on the water for the day. This is my first custom build, so please feel free to make any suggestions or comments.

Rig consist of the following:

16' 2" Prowler/ Tiller configuration
Kevlar Hull
Front & Rear Casting Decks
316 Stainless Hardware
Caron Fiber Tiller Extension
Carbon Fiber Rod Racks
Double Military Grade Gaskets In Dry Storage
Military Grade Switches
Lenco Trim Tab
Built In Minn Kota Battery Charger
Odessey Trolling Motor Battery
Odessey Cranking Battery
Stick It Anchor Pin System
Minn Kota RipTide 55 Trolling Motor
Break Away Bracket For Trolling Motor
LED Trailer Lights
LED Nav. Lights
Stainless Steel Rub Rails
Automatic Bilge
Welded Aluminum Trailer With Torsion Axle
Matching Spare Tire With Wheel
Tohatsu 30HP With PT&T
Yacht Grade Rear Cushion / Trim To Match Hull Color
Custom Sewn Front  BulkHead Cover
Custom Cut Vessel Numbers
Two Tone Paint / Corinthan Hull With Cream Deck
Reverse Logo On Front Deck To Match Hull


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Great boat for a great cause. 

SI is first class on every level. 

Leaving on the 12th to pic up my boat. 

Keep the build pics flowing. 

Congrats


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you. Enjoy your new rig. You still have some sleepless nights ahead !


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Not to deter you from your purchase but for the cause, I would have gotten a bigger boat. As you know any of the folk who come home hurt have conditions that impare ballance or neccessitate crutches or walkers. This is not a good condition to have on such a tinder boat. 

We always say thanks to the soldiers for their service but.... thank YOU for providing a little more comfort for those of them whom have been wounded!


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1 (Apr 11, 2013)

This boat is reserved for " skinny trips ". Most of our trips are just me and one warrior. Larger parties will be taken out in a Boston Whaler bay boat.


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1 (Apr 11, 2013)

We take more than just wounded service men and woman. We take any active , non active, wounded, not wounded, service member fishing for the day. We take no donations, we provide room and board, all fishing gear, and snacks on board. Once trip is over, our catch is cleaned and prepared for the warrior at a local restaraunt on the gulf. Warrior is more than welcome to bring guest along. We want to give back to ALL vets, not just wounded warriors. They ALL have put their life on the line for us. I feel honored taking these guys fishing !!!!


----------



## cuttingedgefoam (Jul 14, 2009)

It's amazing what you are doing. Awesome job


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Very well sir!
Just be sure to post plenty of pics of her maiden voyage!


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Will do. Tohatsu, called Chris at Skull Island and they want to use this boat in their sales catalog for 2013-2014. Hope to have some cool photos from that photo shoot to share.Hopefully, this will help get more exposure for Warriors on Water.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

That's awesome. Great exposer for you and SI.


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Chris to say the least, was very excited about the exposure for Skull Island. World wide sales catalog that will give him exposure he never dreamed of. Iam very happy for him and his whole team ! Good things happen to good people.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome! I've been excited and waiting to see this build! Great skiff for a great cause.


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Chad, thank you for all the expert advice over the last couple of weeks. All of your suggestions, will now turn into reality !


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Jeff, sorry I have not posted any photos of my Skull Island build. Work has been crazy ! You can go to Billfish Boatworks , Facebook page, and see a bunch of photos. The build is almost complete. Will post pictures here soon.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Your skiff is DEFINITELY worth the wait! Absolutely top notch build, components, & craftsmanship. Skull Island Prowler....oh yea!!!!!!!Do a lot of neck stretching exercises prior to picking your skiff up because; that's ALL you'll be doing on the way home! Congrats & Best of Luck. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Post pics! 

I heard you picked it up!!!!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't wait to see the FINISHED product. What a piece of WOW for WOW!!! Stay safe & enjoy. [smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

